
Libgit2: a Git Linkable Library - GitHub - obilgic
https://github.com/blog/752-libgit2-a-git-linkable-library
======
aidenn0
Are there perl bindings? I've been tweaking git-svn to not be so painfully
slow, and since it's currently spending over 99% of its time forking to very
simple git commands, that should help.

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Should probably be easy enough to use Swig on it.

------
sh1mmer
You can tell he's associated with Github because he's holding whiskey. If you
know those guys you'll know I'm right.

~~~
Groxx
I don't know those guys. What's the connection?

~~~
sh1mmer
Those guys love Whiskey. Except for Tom, who loves Whisky. (That's Bourbon vs.
Scotch). I'm with Tom.

------
SpiralLab
This is excellent. Last time I looked at libgit2 was in May and it was
seriously lacking. They must have put in a ton of work this summer!

Good job Vincent, and props to Github for sponsoring it.

------
Semiapies
Also discussed (a little) here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1938445>

EDIT: Corrected URL.

------
s3graham
I've been thinking about doing something like that myself. Looks nice.

(Shame it's gpl rather than bsd/mit)

~~~
jacobian
Correction: it's _L_ GPL, with the linkage exception [Edit: I'm wrong. See
silentbicycle's comment below]. That's a big difference. Most importantly, it
removes any reason to complain about licensing other than dogma, FUD, or
ignorance -- libgit2 may be linked into permissively-licensed code at will.

I tend to prefer permissively-licensed code, too, but there's a world of
difference between viral licenses with and without linkage exceptions.

~~~
silentbicycle
Correction to your correction: It isn't LGPL, it's GPL v2, _with an addendum
adding a linking exception_. They couldn't use the LGPL because it uses some
code from git, but they apparently got permission to add a special exception
for that code (but not a license change). They may rewrite that part, but it's
not a high priority at the moment. This is a weird special case - IANAL, but
it seems like a de facto LGPL.

I've been talking with Vincent Marti about this, because I'm considering
writing a Lua wrapper for libgit2, but wary of relying on libraries under the
GPL. (I'm fine with the LGPL.)

Also, I ported the library to OpenBSD - it needed some finagling with
preprocessor directives for thread-local storage. Contact me if you're
interested. It's a bit rough, just good enough to get started on the wrapper.

~~~
jacobian
Guh, reading comprehension fail. Thanks for the correction.

IANAL either, but I agree that GPL-with-linkage-exception is functionally
equivalent to LGPL, so I still think the _rest_ of my comment's correct.

Of course, given my track record in this thread, I'd recommend folks double-
check my work :)

~~~
silentbicycle
No worries. It's a weird pseudo-LGPL situation. I hope I didn't sound like a
smug asshole. I thought the same thing and double-checked, that's all.

